# Some from Colombia part 4 - Mocoa Putumayo



## davholla (Sep 22, 2017)

This was in our room in a hostel  sadly it never came out 100% to pose



Tarantula IMG_7200 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Some looper caterpillars



Caterpillar IMG_7271 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Caterpillar IMG_7285 by davholla2002, on Flickr
An orange beetle




Cockroach IMG_7296 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Sadly I have never seen clearwings in the UK but this trip to Colombia I found a few - not all could be photographed but this one was



Hornet Mimic Moth IMG_7098 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 22, 2017)

Hmmmmm, with that in my hotel, I'm not sure I'd like to stay there.  Well, other than to get a shot of the spider.  :-0


----------



## davholla (Sep 26, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Hmmmmm, with that in my hotel, I'm not sure I'd like to stay there.  Well, other than to get a shot of the spider.  :-0


I was really happy to stay there to be honest,  I saw some many moths.  The strange thing is that I had been in another part of Colombia before hand and very few of them moths were the same (I guess the change in altitude from 2300 meters above sea level to 600 had a big affect).


----------

